# This lookism users zygomatic arch implant with Eppley



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results


from this 







To this











Guy was already very GL but just flat faced, but look how much those zygos halo him now


----------



## Kawhi (Jun 5, 2019)

looking gd but he does eyelid incision, hairline/behind ear is better


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kawhi said:


> looking gd but he does eyelid incision, hairline/behind ear is better


yeah, result is good though which is what matters I suppose.


----------



## kobecel (Jun 5, 2019)

Jfl if you don't have it naturally


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 5, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Jfl if you don't have it naturally


I don't


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

kobecel said:


> Jfl if you don't have it naturally


Time to ldar its ogre


----------



## Stingray (Jun 5, 2019)

I wish he had posted better before and after pictures. The results are great though. From what I have read these types of implants are much more difficult to get right than Jaw/Chin augmentations.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jun 5, 2019)

I was preaching custom implants for a while now




Stingray said:


> I wish he had posted better before and after pictures. The results are great though. From what I have read these types of implants are much more difficult to get right than Jaw/Chin augmentations.



I have better pictures of him, wait really quick


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> I was preaching custom implants for a while now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post if you can, found them hard to find


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jun 5, 2019)

samm735 said:


> Post if you can, found them hard to find






Ignore the right side, they are morphs. I think this is him and also before the implant.






Is this morph achievable with jaw surgery and jaw implants?


Is this morph achievable with jaw surgery and jaw implants?



jawsurgeryforums.com





I guess he also got jaw implants or fillers


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

yeah he mentioned jaw fillers on the lookism thread, Im particularly interested by the Ogee curve on his face post implant


----------



## Zero (Jun 5, 2019)

Major inspiration


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 5, 2019)

I think implants are unnecessary. You can get the same results with fillers. Zyggos do not require a lot of volume added unlike chin/jaws


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (Jun 5, 2019)

Just worried about incision that could cause lower eyelid retraction


----------



## Stingray (Jun 5, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> I think implants are unnecessary. You can get the same results with fillers. Zyggos do not require a lot of volume added unlike chin/jaws


Some folks have money and want a permanent solution.


----------



## Nobody96 (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks good I hope costum implants and ps in general will improve more and more in the next years


----------



## Saiyan (Jun 5, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> I think implants are unnecessary. You can get the same results with fillers. Zyggos do not require a lot of volume added unlike chin/jaws



No you can’t, I had both.


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

Saiyan said:


> No you can’t, I had both.


This your photos? if youre the same user from lookism, absolutely mirin the results, how much was the procedure?


----------



## Dutcher (Jun 5, 2019)

Saiyan said:


> No you can’t, I had both.


Its you my god.

You have to backpill us with every surgery you ever done.
I know:
ear pinning
jaw chin fillers
zygo implant


----------



## Einon (Jun 5, 2019)

Gonna get,when I have the money


----------



## samm735 (Jun 5, 2019)

Einon said:


> Gonna get,when I have the money


Im considering it tbh, going to get to 10% bodyfat first, but prioritising rhino


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 5, 2019)

It’s ogre.


----------



## Einon (Jun 5, 2019)

samm735 said:


> but prioritising rhino


Same,man.The tip of my nose is fucking massive.


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 5, 2019)

Saiyan said:


> No you can’t, I had both.


Why not?


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 5, 2019)

i will get this but fillers first


----------



## Wool (Jun 6, 2019)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...


Are there lip implants?


----------



## Joyride (Jun 6, 2019)

samm735 said:


> Im considering it tbh, going to get to 10% bodyfat first, but prioritising rhino


Are you gonna update us on your rhino progress? I'm pretty sure a lot of us would like to know how it goes. Considering getting rhino for myself


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2019)

Most DRs/injectors don't know how to do male zygo fillers correctly they get em too round or apple like


----------



## Rimcel (Jun 6, 2019)

Amnesia said:


> Most DRs/injectors don't know how to do male zygo fillers correctly they get em too round or apple like


Yes. But you can explain it to them. Also you should not use hialuronic based fillers there. Only stuff like radiesee


----------



## samm735 (Jun 6, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Are you gonna update us on your rhino progress? I'm pretty sure a lot of us would like to know how it goes. Considering getting rhino for myself


I will, but given that Im not really able to afford it until next year due to student lifestyle and house rent at Uni etc, I've contacted Dr Zack kelly over a non surgical nosejob for the meantime however, as in fillers to fraud until i can get an actual rhino


----------



## Joyride (Jun 6, 2019)

samm735 said:


> I will, but given that Im not really able to afford it until next year due to student lifestyle and house rent at Uni etc, I've contacted Dr Zack kelly over a non surgical nosejob for the meantime however, as in fillers to fraud until i can get an actual rhino


yes! that's exactly my schedule also. good luck with your procedures!


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 16, 2019)

Saiyan said:


> No you can’t, I had both.



was it 4mms lateral you got with the cheek implants?


----------



## striker (Jul 16, 2019)

completely unnecessary


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 16, 2019)

striker said:


> completely unnecessary


cope

he looks significantly better


went from normie to wannabe model


----------



## striker (Jul 16, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> cope
> 
> he looks significantly better



yeah...to PSL aspies

based on his other features/bones in the after pics the zygo implants seem really unnecessary, he already looked good and he gives off somewhat of a plastic vibe now


----------



## Deleted member 2362 (Jul 16, 2019)

yeah im familiar w him, we talked a bit about his procedure. Great results but i still am not crazy about foreign objects being implanted... im concerned with how well they will mimic bone, and even more worried about how they will look in 10-20 yrs post op. None of these materials "interact" w soft tissue (muscle fat skin) the same way your own bone does.


----------



## mesr (Jul 16, 2019)

lefort4 said:


> yeah im familiar w him, we talked a bit about his procedure. Great results but i still am not crazy about foreign objects being implanted... im concerned with how well they will mimic bone, and even more worried about how they will look in 10-20 yrs post op. None of these materials "interact" w soft tissue (muscle fat skin) the same way your own bone does.



there's no good osteotomy for cheekbones


----------



## You (Jul 16, 2019)

Damn i might just create a back surgery plan.


----------



## Deleted member 2362 (Jul 16, 2019)

mesr said:


> there's no good osteotomy for cheekbones


yup. we only have mod lefort 3 which barely anyone non senile will do and that just advances the area, doesnt add horizontal projection. only option for that is zso which is shit seeing as how it barely mobilizes anything let alone the entire arch. 

we dont have anything good for horizontal mandibular projection either i guess. side wing ost barely moves it and routinely requires 2 rounds to have noticeable change which have to be performed months apart due to nerves , and it just exacerbates current mandibular asymmetry or causes new ones. 

=(


----------



## justanothergymcell (Jul 16, 2019)

Fillers can produce a similar result, but he seems happy with it and it is permanent. And at least Eppley didn't make him look like a cartoon....


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 17, 2019)

implants are gay. he should have done zygomatic sandwitch osetotomy with additional bone grafting and ha paste on scarified bone surface


lefort4 said:


> yup. we only have mod lefort 3 which barely anyone non senile will do and that just advances the area, doesnt add horizontal projection. only option for that is zso which is shit seeing as how it barely mobilizes anything let alone the entire arch.
> 
> we dont have anything good for horizontal mandibular projection either i guess. side wing ost barely moves it and routinely requires 2 rounds to have noticeable change which have to be performed months apart due to nerves , and it just exacerbates current mandibular asymmetry or causes new ones.
> 
> =(



there are techniques being practiced by people like gunson who will utilize ha paste and bone grafts in a way that increases its chances of becoming real bone with real dimesnion. one of which is scarification and cutting into the bone then having the paste seep in and mix with the bone, after which they will use bone grafting to further volumize the obliterated area


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 17, 2019)

looks good and natural. no one would suspect surgery bcuz his face is already gl


----------



## Deleted member 2362 (Jul 17, 2019)

looksmaxxed said:


> implants are gay. he should have done zygomatic sandwitch osetotomy with additional bone grafting and ha paste on scarified bone surface
> 
> 
> there are techniques being practiced by people like gunson who will utilize ha paste and bone grafts in a way that increases its chances of becoming real bone with real dimesnion. one of which is scarification and cutting into the bone then having the paste seep in and mix with the bone, after which they will use bone grafting to further volumize the obliterated area


i want to read about this, any links? was under the impression that our only hope atm was epibone tech coming to cosmetic market and having custom made implants from our own bone. 

btw doesnt gunson use ha granules, not paste?


----------



## looksmaxxed (Jul 17, 2019)

yeah maybe i get those mixed up. it's the stuff you have to operate to place, you can't just inject it. he mixes it with bone graft and other stuff so it's malleable after the fact and can be molded. afterwards it may convert into real bone!


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> I think implants are unnecessary. You can get the same results with fillers. Zyggos do not require a lot of volume added unlike chin/jaws


What are the cons of needing much volume injected ?


----------



## Raax (Nov 3, 2019)

I want to get that but eppley seems overpriced 
All he did was market himself successfully, now he has demand and thus increased prices for desperate incels...


----------



## reptiles (Nov 4, 2019)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...





Do not make a consultation with that subhuman


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 4, 2019)

Wasn't that fake or something?


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 6, 2020)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...


i have it naturally


----------



## samm735 (Mar 6, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> i have it naturally


i mean what was the need for this necro lol


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 6, 2020)

kobecel said:


> Jfl if you don't have it naturally


Like 99% of people?


----------



## varbrah (Mar 6, 2020)

Overkill and looks fake as fuck due to how thin his massetters are in comparison and the huge step off it causes at the implant.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 6, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Overkill and looks fake as fuck due to how thin his massetters are in comparison and the huge step off it causes at the implant.


No, he looks really good imo. Not overkill.


----------



## varbrah (Mar 6, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> No, he looks really good imo. Not overkill.


Are you blind? You can literally see the contour of where the implant meets the bone under his skin in certain pictures, lol.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 6, 2020)

varbrah said:


> Are you blind? You can literally see the contour of where the implant meets the bone under his skin in certain pictures, lol.


Can you higlight that contour? Because I don't think there is one. There might be, but that might be bias thinking "oh there must be contour cz it an implant"


----------



## .👽. (Mar 6, 2020)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...


Doesnt look fake imo.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 6, 2020)

In last pic one could argue the cheekbone distinction is too linear.


----------



## varbrah (Mar 6, 2020)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Can you higlight that contour? Because I don't think there is one. There might be, but that might be bias thinking "oh there must be contour cz it an implant"


4th picture in the OP. It does look fake because there’s a huge step off and the contour is irregular between the zygomatic arch (where the implant is) and the body of the zygoma. I guarantee it doesnt look as good in motion since he is missing forward projection and bone mass there.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 6, 2020)

varbrah said:


> 4th picture in the OP. It does look fake because there’s a huge step off and the contour is irregular between the zygomatic arch (where the implant is) and the body of the zygoma. I guarantee it doesnt look as good in motion since he is missing forward projection and bone mass there.


I think that is stretching. A normie will see him as model tier and not notice minor irregularities.


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 6, 2020)

I fucking need this.


----------



## RobticaI (Mar 7, 2020)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...


I need to get one of those, but they better not tell me to shave my beard for it.


Joyride said:


> Are you gonna update us on your rhino progress? I'm pretty sure a lot of us would like to know how it goes. Considering getting rhino for myself





samm735 said:


> I will, but given that Im not really able to afford it until next year due to student lifestyle and house rent at Uni etc, I've contacted Dr Zack kelly over a non surgical nosejob for the meantime however, as in fillers to fraud until i can get an actual rhino


This doctor did a lot of rhinos.


Photo Gallery | Geoffrey Tobias, MD


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 7, 2020)

I have this naturally lol
Still gigasubhuman though


----------



## LaHuntr (Mar 7, 2020)

So chewmaxxing won’t give me these protruding zygos? Or is that just from early childhood tongue posture


----------



## RobticaI (Mar 10, 2020)

Will this, super bimax, and orbital rim implants get me close to being a chad if I'm gymcelled?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 18, 2020)

Can't believe people think this looks natural


----------



## johnsmith (Apr 28, 2020)

samm735 said:


> User Saiyan on lookism a zygomatic arch implant from Eppley and fuark look at this results
> 
> 
> from this
> ...


 
Does anyone know how many mm of augmentation produced those results, I'm about to get custom jaw and cheek surgery, and I'm picking a 5 mm cheek implant because I don't want much widening on the zygomatic arch I'm also getting augmentation of the infraorbital area which is what most flat faced people need.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 1, 2020)

Lifefuel for zygolets like me.


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Sep 4, 2020)

He still looks ugly as shit. Surgery wont turn you into a Chad


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 22, 2021)

lefort4 said:


> yup. we only have mod lefort 3 which barely anyone non senile will do and that just advances the area, doesnt add horizontal projection. only option for that is zso which is shit seeing as how it barely mobilizes anything let alone the entire arch.
> 
> we dont have anything good for horizontal mandibular projection either i guess. side wing ost barely moves it and routinely requires 2 rounds to have noticeable change which have to be performed months apart due to nerves , and it just exacerbates current mandibular asymmetry or causes new ones.
> 
> =(


MSE+FM esp. if young


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 22, 2021)

No Mercy said:


> He still looks ugly as shit. Surgery wont turn you into a Chad


cope 



No Mercy said:


> Surgery wont turn you into a Chad


Nobody said it wil u nihilistic knucklehead


----------



## Boxingfan (Mar 29, 2022)

Jf if you don't have these hollow cheekbones naturally


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Mar 29, 2022)

yall arguing meanwhile i cant even see the pics damn


----------

